# P. Metallica tattoo



## heks (Mar 8, 2008)

i got bored the other day and did this on myself


----------



## Tunedbeat (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice, though it looks very similar to something I've seen before.


----------



## heks (Mar 8, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> Nice, though it looks very similar to something I've seen before.


thanx...  it was your picture i used for reference i believe


----------

